# Climbing spurs?



## Cliniford (Oct 6, 2009)

Do climbimg spurs have weight limits. I'm in the neighborhood of about 260lbs but would like to try out tree climbing just for some fun, but was wondering if I might be too big for it. If not can you guys recommend a good beginners set. I have zero experience with this but am good friends someone that exibition climbs at our local logging show that could teach me the ropes. He's not a good one to ask about beginner spurs though since his are custom made titanium. Thanks for the help.
Clint


----------



## gilraine (Oct 6, 2009)

Cliniford said:


> Do climbimg spurs have weight limits. I'm in the neighborhood of about 260lbs but would like to try out tree climbing just for some fun, but was wondering if I might be too big for it. If not can you guys recommend a good beginners set. I have zero experience with this but am good friends someone that exibition climbs at our local logging show that could teach me the ropes. He's not a good one to ask about beginner spurs though since his are custom made titanium. Thanks for the help.
> Clint



I'm about your size and I had a set of the climb right aluminum climbers.. they were ok, but flexed a little more than I was comfortable with.the ones I use now are Klien and I love em..IMO as a bigger guy, get steel climbers.


----------



## Fireaxman (Oct 6, 2009)

Cliniford said:


> Do climbimg spurs have weight limits. I'm in the neighborhood of about 260lbs but would like to try out tree climbing just for some fun, but was wondering if I might be too big for it. If not can you guys recommend a good beginners set. I have zero experience with this but am good friends someone that exibition climbs at our local logging show that could teach me the ropes. He's not a good one to ask about beginner spurs though since his are custom made titanium. Thanks for the help.
> Clint



If you want to climb "... just for some fun..." might I suggest spending your money on a good piece of rope instead of the spurs. Very few of us use spurs "just for fun". Too hard on the trees. Try Dynamic or Static rope climbing. Search DdRT or SRT on this web site.


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 7, 2009)

I was 295 standing on Buckingham spikes and the only problem I experienced was the spike going too deep and getting stuck...


----------



## groundsmgr (Oct 7, 2009)

I am just over 300 lbs and use kliens spurs. Like stated before the go in a little deeper, but no problems.
scotty:chainsawguy:


----------



## huskystihl (Oct 7, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> I was 295 standing on Buckingham spikes and the only problem I experienced was the spike going too deep and getting stuck...



I'm 175 and my buckinghams get stuck so don't feel bad. Luckily I don't climb much anymore outside of the occassional have no choice situation. I had acl surgery where the surgeon removed what was left of it so when my right leg gets dawged into a a pine it's a-lot of fun.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 7, 2009)

The last thing you want to do is use spurs on a tree just for fun unless that tree is slated for removal. Like Fireaxman said damage to the tree from the spurs will shorten it's life. How much are you looking to spend on a set of spurs?


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 7, 2009)

let's not turn this thread into "will spurs kill the tree" thread.......


----------



## crashagn (Oct 7, 2009)

260 and using climb right aluminum climbers... i have to sometimes yank my foot outa the tree


----------



## Cliniford (Oct 7, 2009)

RacerX said:


> The last thing you want to do is use spurs on a tree just for fun unless that tree is slated for removal. Like Fireaxman said damage to the tree from the spurs will shorten it's life. How much are you looking to spend on a set of spurs?



The only trees I would be climbing are on my property and they are all to be removed within the next 2-3 years as time allows me, and I am able to haul them off, since they are mostly cottonwood which grow like weeds around here.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 7, 2009)

275 and using Kleins also and of course like many have mentioned sometimes it gets hard getting your spur out of the trees but the spikes hold up fine. Key note is get some good boots with a nice steel shank.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 7, 2009)

*i weigh 230.*

no problem with Buck Titaniums.the steel insert velcro wraps are a must have. i like the Klein's as well.

GOOD boots with steel shanks bake all the difference in the world.i bought the Hoffman's from Bailey's and they are worth twice the asking price.


----------

